# الاكثر قتلا في العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالم



## staregypt (28 يناير 2012)

*
* *أخطر حيوانات العالم على حسب كمية قتل للانسان في العام الواحد ويقتل الحيوانات كتيرة و يعمل الالف الحساب وموذي للبشر *

*المرتبة العاشر * 
هو سبع البحار وعابر المحيطات يضرب له الف حساب
 القرش الابيض 
 سباح ماهر ويملك32 سن وخلفهم 32 سن وخلفهم 32سن وله اقوى  عضلات في فكين بين مخلوقات البحار وضحاياه في الجميع دول العالم المطلة على  البحار يقتل على شواطى امريكا و استراليا و افريقيا الف شخص 

*المرتبة التاسعة * 
انه زعيم افريقيا و ضُرب عليه العرب الامثال كثيرة
 الاسد والنمر 
 الاسود تقتل حوالى1500 شخص في العام الواحد في تنزينا وكينيا وجنوب افريقيا و الاسديتسطع قتل الحيوان يفوق وزنه تلات اضعاف
 النمور تقتل سنويا الفين شخص في الهند واندونسيا و تايليندا 

 *المرتبة الثامنة *
تحرص الاسماك والحيتان تجنبه و لايتعدى وزنه في المتوسط 100جرام يعني وزنه نصف علبة سيجارة 
 قنديل البحر 
 سباح الماهر يقتل الحوت الضخم الذي يزن ثلاثين طن و يحتوي  قنديل البحر على اثنين وسبعين خيط(لاسع)و كل لاسع يحتوى على سم خطير يكفي  على تل اثنين وسبعين شخص
 و في استراليا وامريكا يموت الفين شخص حتى استراليا قررت الى انشاء شباك خاصة له 


 *المرتبة السابعة *
 هو من اكلة الاعشاب و يزن الحيوان 300 كليو جرام و تحرص الاسود على تجنبه وو له قرنين كبيرين 
 الجاموس الاسود الافريقي 
 يستطيع ان يقتل الاسود و يقتل في افريقا من الصيادين و المزرعين حوالى 3000سنويا ويدمر مساكن في الموزنبيق و زامبيا 


 *المرتبة السادسة *
 على الرغم من مظهره واعتقاد الناس به بانه حيوان قمام واكل الجيف وجبان وكله صحيخ الا ان نقول عليه جبان 
 الضبع المرقط 
 يعتبر الضبع من اشرس الحيوانات و هو الوحيد يستسطع انا  يقاتل الاسود والنمور والقطيع الفلية والجواميس و لقد زوده الله باقوى فكين  في الثديات يوصل قوة فكيه نحو 200 كليو جرام
 يموت 3500 شخص سنويا في اقريقيا و شمال دولة جنوب افريقا لهم تامين ضد الضباع واضطرت شركة سكك حديد في جنوب افريقيا بان تقفل بسببها


 *المرتبة الخامسة *
 بلا منازع العقرب الصغير 
 يقول العلماء كلما ضغر كلما زاد خطره و سمها 
 و اخطره انواعه هي العقرب الصغيرة الصفراء ويقتل في امريكا والهند 5000 شخص سنويا 


 *المرتبة الرابع *
 الحيوان الزاحف و سيد الانهار والبحيرات و لو يستطيع يغير  مجرها و يركض على اليابس سيصبح اخطر حيوان في الارض له اكثر من مائة سن في  فكين ضخمين 
 اشرس انواع الديناصورات لا تستطع ان تكون بوجه المقارن مع عضته و نادر يُهزم بيد فرس النهر 
 التمساح 
 يقتل سنويا في فلوريدا و افريقيا و الهند 10000 شخص سنويا 

 *المرتبة الثالثة *
 انها جيش كامل من الجنود الصغيرة عاش لقرون طويلة في ادغال  افريقيا وحاظ على مكانته من عصر الديناصورات الى عصرنا الحالي لا تجلرو  السباع افريقيا الاقتراب منه وهذا الحيوان 
 استطع ان يهاجر الى امريكا و اوربا وقارة امريكا الجنوبية 
 النحل الافريقي القاتل 
 هناك حرس يحمي يبته و عندما يحس باي خطر يقومي بلسع الضحية  حتى الموت و عند احساس بخطر الكبيرة نصف المستعمرة تقوم بهجم يقتل سنويا  15000 شخص في امريكا و كندا و البرزايل و ارجتين 

 المرتبة التانية 
 حيوان معروف ومشهور و يخاف منه الانسان عند رويته له ضحايا في جميع انحاء العالم 
 الافاعي 
 يقتل سنويا في الهند 15000 و افريقيا 9000و امريكا و  المكسيك 4000 و افاعي السواحل تقتل في كندا و اوربا 2000 شخص سنويا وتختوى  على السموم لم تجد لها علاج لحد الان 


 *المرتبة الاولى *
 اخطرمخلوق في الارض في العصور القديمة يقتل 100مليون شخص و في الحرب العالمية اولى قتل 10 مليون شخص 
 و بين 1910-1917 قتل ثلاثين مليون شخص و في ابيدت حضارات في امريكا الحنوبية و قتل خمسين ليون شخص قبل وصول المستعمرين 
 ونفقت الدول في محاربته 10مليار دولار و لم يستطيعوا عليه  في عام 2000 و صنف في منظمة الصحة العالمية بانها اخطر حيوان في العالم و  2007 قتل الحيوان حوالى 2.5 مليون شخص و 40 مليون حيوان و 
 تقتل البشر من اجل اطعام صغاره 
 انثى البعوض 
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
​

*الامراض الخمسه الاكثر قتلا في العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالم** 












الايدز….قتل حتى الان 25 مليون شخص في العالم كله منذ سنة 1981
سنة 2005 فقط قتل هذا المرض 3 ملايين منهم 570 الف من الاطفال..+ 5 ملايين اصيبوا بالعدوى
و يعتقد ان هناك حوالي 40 مليون مصابين في العالم حاليا
و مثل ما بتعرفوا السبب الرئيسي للعدوى هو الجنس…و نسبه ضخمة من المصابين هم لوطيين

===========================





**


يقتل 2 مليون شخص كل عام..و يصيب 500 مليون كل عام, و حسب احصائات OMS يقتل
هذا المرض طفل واحد في افريقيا كل 30 ثانيه

========================







الانفلونزا الاسبانيه – 1918 الى 1919 قتل  100 مليون في اقل من سنتين
في البرازيل – ريودي جانيرو قتل 17 الف خلال شهرين

========








بيستي نيجرا -  كلمة برازيليه او الطاعون الاسود .. عام 1330 الى 1770 قتل 75 مليون شخص
وهذا ثلث سكان اوروبا في ذلك الوقت

=========================








و هذا المرض variola, خلال القرن العشرين قتل 500 مليون شخص
الفيروس المسبب للمرض ضخم بالنسبه لغيره من الفيروسات و اخر حاله مسجله في   الصومال عام 1977, اليوم الفيروس موجود فقط في مختبرين حكوميين تحت مراقبه   شديده..في امريكا و في روسيا....- 

 """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
**سيمو هايا Simo Hayha (اكثر الجنود دموية)






لقب  بالموت الأبيض. الروسي سيمو هايا هو اشهر قناص عرف في التاريخ. حيث قتل  حوال 800 جندي. يذكر انه في الحرب الباردة بين فنلندا والاتحاد السوفيتي  سجل عمليات قنص وقتل مؤكدة لـ 505 جندي و 37 عملية غير مؤكدة. قد يكون عدد  ماقتل قليل جداً بالنسبة لبقية من هم في هذه القائمة، إلا ان العدد الخرافي  المسجل بإسمه لوحده واهمية دوره سجلته في اغلب قوائم اكبر القتلة في  العالم. ويقتبس منه مقولته الشهيرة ” قمت بعمل ماطلب مني وبقدر استطاعتي”.

الجدري Smallpox (اكثر الأمراض دموية)



اقدم  ضحايا هذا الفيروس وجدت اثاره في احد مومياءات الفراعنه والتي تعود الى  1157 سنة قبل الميلاد. خلال القرن العشرين فقط، قتل هذا المرض مابين 300 و  500 مليون انسان على وجه الأرض. الفيروس هذا تقريباً انتهى من على وجه  الأرض ولكن يتواجد كسلاح استراتيجي في مختبرات دول معروفه مثل امريكا  وروسيا واسرائيل وفرنسا.

بيدرو الونسو لوبيز Pedro Alonso Lopez (اكثر السفاحين دموية)






لقب  بـ”وحش جبال الأنديز”. هذا السفاح الكولومبي بيدرو اعترف بقتل اكثر من 300  فتاة في جنوب امريكا موزعين في الاكوادور والبيرو وكولومبيا، ودل على قبور  اكثر من 80 ضحية له. سجن اغلب فترات حياته ومحكوميته الاخيرة استمرت 18  عام والغريب في الأمر انه اطلق سراحه في 1998 لتشخيصه بالجنون ولا يعرف اذا  كان لايزال على قيد الحياة أم لا. ويقال انه قبض عليه في كولومبيا من جديد  في قضية قتل عام 2002.

الدين (اكثر الدوافع دموية)






القتل بدوافع الدين يعتبر اكبر سبب قاتل في تاريخ البشر.


فيضانات الصين عام 1931 (اكثر الكوارث الطبيعية دموية)






قتل  هذا الفيضان مابين مليون الى اربعة مليون شخص (الرقم غير دقيق بسبب تدهور  عملية تتبع المفقودين انذاك) حيث تسبب هذا الفيضان في دمار لم يشهد له مثيل  شمل اكثر من 80 مليون منزل. اعمال الإصلاح بدأت حينذاك ولم تنتهي بشكل  رسمي الا في عام 2009م.

التدخين (اكثر العادات دموية)






يصنف كثاني سبب قاتل في العالم حالياً حيث يتسبب بنسبة 10% من حالات الوفاة حول العالم حسب تقارير منظمة الصحة العالمية.

البعوض (اكثر الحيوانات دموية)






ينقل  البعوض 15 مرض للإنسان منها واشهرها الملاريا والتي تقتل مليون شخص  سنوياً! وجزء كبير من الوفيات ناتجة عن الولادة المبكرة او الإجهاض الذي  يتسبب به هذا المرض. ومن لطف الله انه لاينقل مرض الايدز والا كان العالم  شهد انتهاء الجنس البشري في وقت قصير.

الإنسان ( اكثر المخلوقات دموية)






الإنسان هو عدو نفسه الأول واكثر قاتل لفصيلته على وجه الأرض.

جوزف ستالين (اكثر الانس دموية)






قد  يخطر على البال هتلر كأكثر الانس دموية ولكن هذا مايروجه لك الإعلام  اليهودي. ولكن في الحقيقة ان الروسي جوزف سالين هو اكثر انسان قتل من بني  جنسه على مر التاريخ. قتل ستالين حوالي 15 مليون انسان ويقال ان العدد يصل  الى 60 مليون.

الوقت (القاتل الأول)






الوقت  ينتهي بالانسان لمواجهة القدر المقدر لكل الإنس وهو الموت، قد نتسائل كيف  ومتى ولماذا ولكن الوقت والعمر بطبيعة الحال ينتهي بالإنسان للموت*
*
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا ع اللي احنا فيه

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمه
شكرا كتير لمجهودك


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع وخطير

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## MAJI (28 يناير 2012)

معلومات رهيبة جدا
شكرا لمجهودك المميز 
الرب يباركك


----------



## staregypt (28 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نشكر ربنا ع اللي احنا فيه
> 
> موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمه
> شكرا كتير لمجهودك


شكرا جدا لمشاركتك والتقييم
:new8:​


----------



## staregypt (28 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع رائع وخطير
> 
> اشكرك علي هذا المجهود


شكرا لمشاركتك والتقييم
:new8:​


----------



## staregypt (28 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> معلومات رهيبة جدا
> شكرا لمجهودك المميز
> الرب يباركك


شكرا لمشاركتك والتقييم
:new8:​


----------



## zezza (28 يناير 2012)

*واااااااااااو معلومات تحفة 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك و يباركك*


----------



## staregypt (28 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *واااااااااااو معلومات تحفة *





zezza قال:


> * شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك و يباركك*


أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك المميز 
:new8:​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع مميز يا قمر

وحاجات اول مرة اعرفها 

شكرا ليكى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 يناير 2012)

*موضوع رائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك :flowers:*​


----------



## staregypt (29 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك :flowers:*​


أشكرك لمشاركتك والتقييم:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## staregypt (29 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع مميز يا قمر
> 
> وحاجات اول مرة اعرفها
> 
> شكرا ليكى


يا حبيبتى مشاركتك هى المميزة دايما
شكرا لك :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 يناير 2012)

*موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة
مجهود رائع حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## staregypt (30 يناير 2012)

karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة
> مجهود رائع حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك​*


أشكرك حبيبتى لمشاركتك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2012)

رائع بجد و فوق الرائع و اسلوب العرض حلو اوى


----------



## staregypt (2 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> رائع بجد و فوق الرائع و اسلوب العرض حلو اوى



أشكر مرورك الرائع
وكلامك الجميل


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*معلومات راااااااااااااااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_جميل معلومات هيله ربنا يبركيك_​


----------

